# Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?



## Viking30k (26. Februar 2017)

*Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Habe mir vor kurzem so einen Kopf zu gelegt wo eigentlich meine VR Brille drauf soll wen die mal nicht gebracht wird

Jetzt habe ich schon ein paar mal gelesen das manche ihre Brille damit beschädigt haben aufgrund von Feuchtigkeit 


Kann sowas wirklich passieren? Möchte die Brille nicht so rumliegen lassen oder immer wieder in den Karton packen


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Könntest Mal einen Link zu diesem Kopfhalter Posten? Aus welchem Material ist der denn? Glas?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Hm, könnte ev.möglich sein durch Schweiß ( je nach Mensch da jeder anders schwitzen kann ) wenn die Brille so auf auf dem Kopf abgelegt wird das die " mögliche Feuchtigkeit " sich am Bildschirm sammelt. Wenn die sich feucht anfühlen sollte kann man die ja vorsichtig mit einem Tuch auswischen aber die Displays sollten schon Feuchtigkeit vertragen können


----------



## Viking30k (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Sorry total vergessen einen Link zu Posten habe diesen Kopf gestern im Laden gefunden würde toll aussehen snakebyte Playstation VR:stand - Stander fur PS4-VR/ Oculus Rift & HTC Vive: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Ich habe bei so Ständer etc. irgendwie immer etwas bedenken, dass man möglicherweise die Bänder und Polster unnötig belastet. Die dann schneller ausleihern oder platt gedrückt werden. Vielleicht täusche ich mich da aber auch.
Wie schon jemand schreibt, schwitzt man unter der Brille - Polster und Stoff werden feucht und können am Kopf nicht so gut abtrocknen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

In so einer Position sollte eher nichts an das Display kommen und wenn man es nach dem Tragen etwas akklimatisieren lässt dann erst recht nicht


----------



## Viking30k (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Dann sollte nichts passieren wen man das Headset erst ne Weile liegen lässt nach der Nutzung? 

Der Kopf ist aus Plastik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Schaden kann es sicherlich nicht


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Wenn die Brille nass auf den Kopf kommt (und Hölle werden die nass, habs bei der letzten vive Session mit Freunden gemerkt...Das Ding hat getrieft) dann kann ich mir vorstellen dass die Feuchtigkeit im relativ gut abgedichteten Kunststoffhalter kondensiert und auf Dauer eben hinter die Gläser etc kriecht.

Ich würde von sowas abraten.....Es sei denn du machst an die Stelle wo die Augen sind Belüftung solcher in den Kopf.....Dann kann das Ding auch aklimatisieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Oder man befestigt ein paar Stege in dem Bereich am Kopf aus Moosgummi oder so damit ein Spalt verbleibt


----------



## Viking30k (26. Februar 2017)

So ein Kopf ist wohl wirklich nichts habe die Brille unbenutzt 30 Minuten auf dem Kopf befestigt optisch wäre das ein Hingucker 

Aber da wo die Brille war sind lauter Schmierspuren 

Entweder zurück geben oder ich mache doch löcher rein^^

Sorry für doppelpost da der Kopf nicht wirklich das gelbe vom EI war suche nun was anderes um die VIVE aufzubewahren wenn sie nicht genutzt wird wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Meph (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wasserschaden durch VR Ständer an einer VR Brille?*

Unqualifizierte Aussage, weil ich keine Vive VR habe, aber reicht nich einfach ein Kopfhörerständer? Das teil hängt dann einfach nur runter, geht nicht kaputt, bekommt genügend Luft...

Oder klassisch einfach hingelegt, an einem sicheren Ort, vielleicht noch schön präsentiert


----------

